# What did John Grammaticus 'see' for a split second.



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

In the book legion it describes when grammaticus met the emperor, he claims to have seen what the empy really was for a nanosecond, what do u think it was....


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I think he saw a few things:

1. the true scope of his power 
2. a glimpse at his very long history and
3. the scope of his plans for humanity and himself.

Made Grammaticus seem small, like a little girl lost in a giant k-mart.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The Emperor is really Patrick Stewart!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

He saw that the emperor was really a ........rabbit. God do I love that South Park episode.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Catholic Ninjas FTW!


----------



## Bladecrest (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with Epic Fail. A smiliar thing occured in the newest HH novel (in the story "The Last Church,") when the priest looked into the Emps eyes (though he wasn't psychic)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah i think it was meant to be he grasped the scope of the emperor's power for a moment, rather than what he physically looked like, because i think they know what he physically looked like. they recovered his body and stuff and im sure theres pictures.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

He saw that he was a blood thirsty SOB with dlusions of granduer.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

ogrebane said:


> He saw that he was a blood thirsty SOB with dlusions of granduer.


I had a similar impression from it when I read Legion. It seemed to me that he saw just how warlike and brutal the Emperor and all his varied machinations would turn out to be. Hence why he isn't all that keen on humanity.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

A couple of excerpts from the book. Blah balh legal stuff etc etc.

This takes place when the Emperor is still just another warlord.
In the moment of contact, he had seen why the Emp was a force to be reckoned with. A psyker of towering unimaginable strength, not reall human at all by contemporary measures of the fact.

Even then in the it had been clear that the Emp was never going to turn away from the road of countless bloodshed he was set upon. One day he would unleash upon the galaxy the most dreadful killing machine of all. The Astartes.

“Have you ever met him”
“No John I haven’t”
“Then you have no idea what a blood thirsty bastard he really is”


----------

